# I love my wife (valentine's day gift thread and question)



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am planning on getting my yak as soon as my fishing buddy gets his. Im prep for my yak I have been getting things as I have money and find them on sale. My wife, being the incredible woman she is (no she does not read my forums), got me an inflatable life vest for V-day!!!

I am not sure if it is a good one but she spent a lot on in and want to make sure she didnt get ripped off. 
this is the vest 
MTI Helios









yes she paid the $130 for it which is what concerns me. I have sceen them at bass pro shop for much less. I haven't looked on the web much yet since I am still needing the boat. Did she pay to much? Is this a good inflatable PFD?

Thanks for the help as always! Hope soon I will be able to contribute some inputs to the thread, not just take outputs 

Also any ideas for a paddle? I am starting to look but tons of info and companies.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

definately a quality PFD.... not to put the Bass Pro down but I heard of someone who had one and it didnt inflate.... the bladder had a hole in it. Don't know for a fact tho.
As far as paddles... forget the less expensive... usually have weak handles and the most expensive may be over kill for starters. Find one in the middle that you can afford


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's just my opinion - but if my wife gave me the gift, I wouldn't worry about whether she got ripped off, or not. Accept the gift, and worry about the cost when you buy the next one for yourself. Is it a good one? I don't know. Just make sure you are wearing it when she sees you on the yak...

I'm a bit negative towards commercialized holidays, (namely all of them) but if you really love the wife, let it be the thought that counts.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Spydermn,
Return it. I am saying it very politically incorrectly.

I had and still have one and I never use it again. 

1. The edge is too sharp for bare skin, period. You need to wear a turtle neck shirt to wear that thing to protect your neck. I fish VA and MD. In summer, none wears a turtle neck and an inflatable vest. Trust me. The edge of the inflatable vest will cut your neck in summer. You really need to be a tough or leather neck literally. 

I know one guy who wore in summer for 4 weeks. He never tightened the strap because of the abrasion against his neck. Evntually he never used it again

2. When I tested it in the water, it was rather hard to swim when it is inflated. because the vest is designed in a such way that a person is supposed to be floating, not swimming in one place and lean back until the rescue squat arrives – meaning no air pocket on your back, only on the stomach and chest. For us, we need to be able to swim to get around the kayak and pull ourselves up onto the kayak.

3.	The best one for kayaker is a 12 dollar BassPro vest jacket for me. I can throw away when it smells bad after dunking in the Clorox water more than 10 times. 


Return it. And with the refund, get her something or have a good dinner.

Joe


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

bought this one last year for $100 on sale. The carbon shaft is lightweight and comfortable after several hours on the water

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/41488?feat=2-SR0&attrValue_0=White


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I like the Xtrasport PFD's


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

For a paddle, I got an AquaBound 'second' from REI's bargain outlet. They say that all of the seconds are physically sound but may have imperfections like torn stickers or stickers applied crooked. To date, I've never found the imperfection on my paddle. Ran me about $50 and it's comfortable to use all day.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the product; however, I am familiar with caring loved ones. Wear that darned thing till you wear it out, and make sure she see's you doing it. That is a damned thoughtful gift. Make her know that by wearing it. Life is short, show her you appreciate the thought.(JMO)
Rick


----------

